

We The Tiny House People (Documentary): Small Homes, Tiny Flats & Wee Shelters - Sprint
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDcVrVA4bSQ

======
JoeAltmaier
Cute. Appealing at some basic level - how simple!

But I've spent weeks camped out in a hotel room, similar in size and even
superior in facilities in some cases to tiny houses. And I come away drained,
dead, yearing with all my being to get home again where I can be with my
people, do my hobbies, stretch my legs.

Can a tiny house really be home? I notice they're usually custom-built. I have
to imagine that makes it possible at all to bond emotionally with it. Why?
Because there's not much else there to satisfy a person.

A dorm room was ok, for a while. So much else in my life going on, it hardly
mattered. But at some point I spend a few days at home, on my own. Then what?
Build a chicken coop? Need a garage or shop for that. Take up luthier's tools?
Need a workbench, some storage space. How about just play bridge with friends?
Better be at their place; a monk's cell won't do.

It seems to me, with just dorm/hotel/cottage tiny-living experiences, to be a
spare, empty life.

------
Casseres
For those of you who are interested:
[http://tinyhouseblog.com/](http://tinyhouseblog.com/)

Most of the people featured in the Tiny House Blog are also looking for
"simplicity, self-sufficiency, minimalism and happiness," but do so in tiny
houses (some of which are built on top of trailers, instead of "caves,
converted garages, trailers, tool sheds, river boats and former pigeon coops."

